# selly oak / selly park



## kazza007 (Nov 22, 2014)

I am buying my own place next year. 
Though I'm birmingham born and lived here most my life, I want to gauge views. 
I would like south birmingham,  2-3 bed terrace, living alone,  maybe get a lodger in.
So I concluded selly oak. 
However is every terrace street full of students as I wouldn't want to live near them? 
Are the students in selly park too?
Is selly park nicer than selly oak?
kings heath is second on the list. 
Moseley or harborne if I win the lotto 

Thanks I. A.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 22, 2014)

You should consider Stirchley too


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't considered that,  I don't know much about it but will have a look.

Is Kings Norton nice or a 'mixed bag' like I've heard? !


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 22, 2014)

Kings Norton is a mixture yeah. Some very nice parts, leafy with big houses but also some fairly deprived housing estates.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 22, 2014)

These may help:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/birmingham-advice-rental-flat-house.284115/ (last page)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/birmingham-wheres-good-and-wheres-bad.316846/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nice-places-to-live-in-birmingham.304859/


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't buy in selly oak if you don't want to be by students, I bet house prices are higher there anyway due to landlords buying houses to rent.
Try Stirchley, cotteridge, kings Norton. Not sure if house prices in balsall heath have caught up with the gentrification and are headed to Moseley prices yet but look here too.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 23, 2014)

I really wouldn't want to live in Balsall heath. ..prices will never be as high as moseley. ..The prices of terraces have caught up a little. 
Think I need to investigate which streets thr students are confined too...know I could get a semi for my budget so selly oak/park is still quite cheap. Kings heath may be an alternative. Seems to be limited decent areas in Birmingham these days.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2014)

kazza007 said:


> I really wouldn't want to live in Balsall heath. ..prices will never be as high as moseley. ..The prices of terraces have caught up a little.
> Think I need to investigate which streets thr students are confined too...know I could get a semi for my budget so selly oak/park is still quite cheap. Kings heath may be an alternative. Seems to be limited decent areas in Birmingham these days.



afaik it's still all the ones that come off of Bristol Road - Dawlish, Tiverton etc. up until raddlebarn road, then the roads that run from raddlebarn to pershore road are less studenty, but still mixed.


----------

